# Thought there would be coyotes on the camera.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Shame on the pussom and ***** that mess with my bee hives. I live trap them and refuse to take my problems to be some one elses problem.


It is a $200.00 fine if caught releaseing them on state land too.


So I give them a dose of lead in the head and take them back to the woods for other critters to enjoy.


This white hawk has been in the area for about 4 years now. Have had poor luck getting a picture of it close up till now.

Yum ****.











Crow, Yuk raw Pussom.





























On the fly.












Another Hawk.




























 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice pictures. Is this area near the Michigan thumb?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ya sort of.
I probably could get the same pictures at my brothers in Mid Michigan.


 Al


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Never seen a white hawk before...thanks for sharing Al!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

People have tried telling me it is from Canada. It has been here about 4 years summer and winter.

I have a picture of a white robin some place.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Went and pulled the card again today. There were 42 pictures on it.

Hawk in flight, pretty sure it is a Red Tail.










Landed above the pussom, they blend in pretty good.



















Deer walking around.



















A pair.










A single.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just can't get over how well they blend in on the ground. I think I will go back to day and cut that bit of brush down.



















It was foggy this morning but one is coming in for a meal. Look in the air upper left side sort of a blur.



















The white one again.










Pretty sure this one is a red tail.










They seemed to really like this possum I put back there.










 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am really surprized that the hawks don't pick up what ever I have back there and fly off with it. I have seen them fly off with a dangling snake before.



















I should also try to find a different place for the camera so the sun doesn't wash it out so much.
I think there is a crow there.



















Just think it is so nice to see this white hawk up close.




















 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Good photos, thanks for posting...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I changed the camera angle this morning, plus whacked down the multa flora rose bushes.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well still no coyotes on the game cam. This time I got deer one seemed perplexed over the **** I had left.















































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Finally got a coyote on the game camera. I don't think I have it up loaded yet but I also got a lot of deer pictures this time.











































Also got a crow or two.











 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I got the white hawk a couple of times also.

























Told you I got a lot more deer pictures.
























Hard to see that last one. Look for the white tail.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The deer are shedding, I have picked up enough clumps to tie a lot of deer hair flys.



















































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I had 93 pictures on the card this time. It had been out a couple days over 2 weeks.
only had two pussoms for bait.


























Turkeys are on the prowel too.

















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The 15th of May and the deer were still pretty ratty.



But some are slicker.



Already has a what appers to be damaged antler growth.



A pair of bucks here.




 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Team of does, look out coyotes.



Another ratty one. Hey the deer are as confused over the weather as we are.





Traveling east.



Al's coming down the trail with the dogs.



I know they are over there some place.




 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A turkey buzzard looking to see if I added some thing to the pot.





A pair of vultures but I didn't put any thing up there.



My ear looks funny.



If it would warm up and dry out Some thing would get planted here.



 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Still some good wet wild stuff here.




10F below adverade for some time, should I shed or not.



I have a favorite bedding area to the west.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sun feels good.








The stake with pink has been here a long time.


Good eats in the area.





 Al


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

Great photos even if the deer look a little ratty. I started to buy a Wildgame cam the other day but wanted to do some research first and see which one had the best reviews. I like that yours actually gets the animals in the frame. Our Stealthcam is such a disappointment. There is such a long delay that we occasionally get the end of a hoof in the frame, but mostly, we get nothing. We had a couple of Moultries before too and they took decent pictures but the cameras were dead within 2 years. They didn't take pictures as good as yours though.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Free range,* I got this on sale last Oct at Menards. it is a innovations clok pro 12 tril camera. waws $15 cheaper last fall. I am waiting for a sale again so I can get another one.
https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...-c-13897.htm?tid=-4742147757623604129&ipos=12

I do get some frames with just secenery. I beliecve if a bird flys by they are to fast. I also had to lear to trim any grass or bushs that waved in the wind.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I did finally catch a coyote with the camera.










 Al


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome photos. We had something take a deer down on our property. I won't post the pictures, it was pretty nasty. I put a trail cam out to see who might be coming by to enjoy the buffet. I had Bald Eagles, Crows, Vultures, and more deer (the deer were only looking of course, not eating). I finally got a picture of a pack of coyotes after a week of the camera being out. Not sure who took her down, I guess it could have been the coyotes. We do have wolves and bears on the property occasionally so who knows.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A bear kill can be Id fairly easy.

After an animal is killed, black bears will typically open the body cavity and remove the internal organs. The liver and other vital organs are eaten first, followed by the hindquarters. Udders of lactating females are also preferred. When a bear makes a kill, it usually returns to the site at dusk. Bears prefer to feed alone. If an animal is killed in the open, the bear may drag it into the woods or brush and cover the remains with leaves, grass, soil, and forest debris. The bear will periodically return to this cache site to feed on the decomposing carcass. 



Wolf kills feeds the pack. Four wolves can nearly eat a whole deer.
Wolves are built for a feast or famine diet and can *“wolf” down up to 20 pounds at one feeding.* If wolves do not finish what they have killed, the leftovers will feed the scavengers – fox, coyote and raven. Wolves must travel many miles in order to find suitable prey. Scientists have estimated that one wolf needs at least ten square miles for a “home” territory. In the Arctic, wolves often follow their main prey, caribou, as the caribou migrate, often thousands of miles.



Coyote kill is typically 
Note how the hindquarters are the first part to be fed on, and there’s no attempt to drag the deer; it’s in the open.

…in the open. We seem to find several deer killed by coyotes along fencelines, as if coyotes trap the deer against the fence or run the deer into the fence and kill it by injury.

…uncovered. Coyotes don’t cache their leftover food. That’s a cat behavior.

…eaten starting at the hind end.

…messy. Picture a group of dogs playing tug-o-war and that’s largely what you’ll find. A piece here, a leg there. Stomach contents spilled and guts dragged arou
Note how the hindquarters are the first part to be fed on, and there’s no attempt to drag the deer; it’s in the open.

…in the open. We seem to find several deer killed by coyotes along fencelines, as if coyotes trap the deer against the fence or run the deer into the fence and kill it by injury.

…uncovered. Coyotes don’t cache their leftover food. That’s a cat behavior.

…eaten starting at the hind end.

…messy. Picture a group of dogs playing tug-o-war and that’s largely what you’ll find. A piece here, a leg there. Stomach contents spilled and guts dragged around

i have seen a coyote kill area and the grass is matted down in a good sized area as one will drag the dead critter one way then another another way and so on.


 Al


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

hiddensprings said:


> Awesome photos. We had something take a deer down on our property. I won't post the pictures, it was pretty nasty. I put a trail cam out to see who might be coming by to enjoy the buffet. I had Bald Eagles, Crows, Vultures, and more deer (the deer were only looking of course, not eating). I finally got a picture of a pack of coyotes after a week of the camera being out. Not sure who took her down, I guess it could have been the coyotes. We do have wolves and bears on the property occasionally so who knows.


All are possibilities worthy of speculation.
Any roads nearby? Lots of deer get hit by vehicles and go a ways before laying down to die.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

haypoint said:


> All are possibilities worthy of speculation.
> Any roads nearby? Lots of deer get hit by vehicles and go a ways before laying down to die.


. Yep, the road could be a possibility as well although its a lightly traveled one and she was well away from it. But you are definitely right, it could have been.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You said it was it was pretty nasty. If ity was so nasty you won't post a picture I assume it was not a car killed deer well away from the road. I would think most likeily one of the 3 you listed, bear, wolves or coyotes.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some times the pictures fail can be the results of the person (ME.) who set the camera up.
I moved it yesteray to a new area and didn't pay enough attention to the new area. I had it about 5 feet from a not so well defined deer trail, that I saw today when I went to retrive the card from the camera.












I needd to move it again. didn't take th etime today because it was starting to sprinkle.

 Al


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

love seeing what people catch on their game cams


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Should soon start catching fawns On the game camera. I also should move it again.











 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Finally got the camera moved yesterday. Is intresting what the placement was able to do and not do.

Just a picture of spring green of course washed from the never ending rain.



A can you see me now picture? 



Do I have ear mites or a wax build up?





 Al


----------

